# Cisco PoE MIB

## the_sphynx

This is a long shot but I figure I will try anyway.

I have Gentoo setup as my snmp trap recipient as well as my cacti server so it does snmp queries across the network.  I have a Cisco 3550 switch that uses power over ethernet to power some VoIP phones.  I want to monitor the power useage by port.  I am almost there except that I am having no luck finding the SNMPv2-TC-v1 MIB.  This MIB is required in order for the POWER-ETHERNET-MIB-V1SM MIB to work.  If anyone out there has this MIB can you please post it?  If you don't have it but know the Index OID of the current voltage by port then you can simply post  that OID and I will try to get that to work.  Thanks in advance for any help you may offer.

----------

## think4urs11

ftp://ftp.cisco.com/pub/mibs/v1/SNMPv2-TC-V1SMI.my

----------

## the_sphynx

Thanks man!  I feel like an idiot since you couldn't have gotten more obvious with the URL...lol  All Cisco docs I read just wouldn't allow the d/l of that MIB since it was a non-cisco mib.

----------

## think4urs11

actually they do   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://tools.cisco.com/Support/SNMP/do/BrowseMIB.do?local=en&step=2

----------

